# Click & Buy funktioniert nicht



## Vitalis (24. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen..

Mich ärgert das langsam wirklich!  

Ihr kennt vielleicht http://www.firstgate.de/ 
Man kann über diesen Dienst verschiedene Inhalte von anderen Anbietern kaufen, wie z.B. Artikel aus der ct' oder Tests von http://www.test.de

Aber seit längerem scheint da gar nichts mehr zu funktionieren.
Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/01/26/188/
Wenn Ihr auf "Web" oder "Html-Archiv" klickt.. was passiert dann?
Bei mir "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"...

Genau das gleiche, wenn ich mich bei Firstgate einloggen will. Wißt Ihr vielleicht irgendetwas?


----------



## Scalé (24. März 2002)

das wird an dir liegen.
gehst du über einen proxy bzw ne firewall ins netz?

bei mir funzt es nähmlich.
du solltest in deinem browser den https noch einstellen falls dem so ist.

daran dürfte es liegen


----------



## Vitalis (25. März 2002)

Ich Idiot.. SSL 3.0 war nicht eingeschaltet im IE..
An sowas hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht.

Vielen Dank Scalé, ich wär sonst wohl nie darauf gekommen dort zu suchen..


----------

